# Killerweed for blinds



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I was wondering how people were putting this on their blinds. Just tying it directly on, or using zip ties, or a different method??


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Zip ties with a clothes pin attached. Works great!


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just stick it in the stubble straps and carry a bag with me so when the hunt it over I just pull it off and stuff it in the bag for the next hunt.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

labman63 said:


> I just stick it in the stubble straps and carry a bag with me so when the hunt it over I just pull it off and stuff it in the bag for the next hunt.


kinda defeats the purpose i would think. if i'm gonna put the stuff into the straps every time, i'll just use natural cover around the blind.

zip tie lil bundles to clothes pins. pin to your bind as you see fit.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

DuckBuster said:


> Zip ties with a clothes pin attached. Works great!


This is the same as I do, except that I leave the Killer Weed at home in a box and use dyed raffia instead.










...and you for a little special effect, might consider plastic plants zip tied to clothes pins too.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Looks good, I will definitely try the clothes pins. :beer:


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

best method i've seen.

http://ducksunlimited.magnify.net/video ... ound-Blind


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

shiawassee_kid said:


> best method i've seen.
> 
> http://ducksunlimited.magnify.net/video ... ound-Blind


This method is okay, if one's hunts are limited to always the same field conditions. When seasons or fields change, you need to stubble up to meet the new environment, so buy a lot of zip ties and find some new camo material to match. Just for reference, a typical layout blind has about 160 (count 'em) stubble straps...


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

shiawassee_kid said:


> labman63 said:
> 
> 
> > I just stick it in the stubble straps and carry a bag with me so when the hunt it over I just pull it off and stuff it in the bag for the next hunt.
> ...


I only use it if there is not enough natural cover arounfd to completly cover the blind. Even then I blend in some to fill in holes. I completly cover every inch of a blind and some fields just don't have enough stubble to cover them.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think sometimes we forget that "softening the edges" is just as important as "colors" when we camo a blind.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I think sometimes we forget that "softening the edges" is just as important as "colors" when we camo a blind.


 :thumb: Hear, hear on that! That's exactly why it's a good practice to mix in pieces of vegetation (natural if available or plastic if need be) to break up outlines and blend in with the local conditions. Like the saying goes... "The best camo is when after you pick up your bird, you can't find your blind".


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

I have been hunting and guideing out of layouts for a lot of years, and I love killer weed concealment! I realize that conditions vary as I start the year off hunting lush hay fields and end up in frozen corn fields or backed up against vegation on sand bars however I leave it on year round. I always add natural vegitation and this cuts down drastically on the time. Even if the natural vegitation color varies you can still blend it in and do just fine. I agree that it really helps soften up the edges of your layouts. Just wanted to add that you can go to your local crafts store and buy the xact same stuff for half price! Just doesn't carry the killer weed label!


----------



## Gonzo403 (Sep 23, 2009)

Im used to hunting corn fields/reeds here in the cheesehead state. Naturally my gear has those patterns. what would be my best course of action to hunt central Nodak as far as field pattern for my gear?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Your field pattern will work fine. It really doesn't matter if you are stuffing it with natural vegetation anyway.


----------



## Gonzo403 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks wingmaster Im just not sure how spooky the ducks are out there. I deal with alot of skiddish local ducks who wont land if the slightest thing is out of whack. not to mention when the baging starts.


----------

